# 8N won't even crrank



## ladybear (May 13, 2015)

was doing 6v to 12v. Two different wiring diagrams 1 from people who made the kit i used, the other off the net. best i got was a clicking at the starter which had been working. hubby tried and kept clicking the floor button till nothing happens at all. Any help, greatly appreciated.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You do know that is a positive ground system ?


----------



## ladybear (May 13, 2015)

when we switched to 12 volt we also switched to negative ground.


----------



## ladybear (May 13, 2015)

the biggest difference I noticed between the two diagrams is that the one with the kit had the wire to the alternator coming directly from the amp meter; the diagram from the net had the wire going to the existing resistor and from there to the alternator. Using an amp gauge showed 12 volts on one side of the meter but only 6 volts on the other side regardless of the position of the key switch.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If you have voltage on the alternator field wire,at all times,it will drain the battery.
You should only have voltage to the field,when the key is on.the wire to the battery will have voltage,though.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

my instinct would be to trust the diagram that came with the kit. i converted my 2N to 12v without any problems using the diagram supplied with the kit. of course, there's no guarantee we got the same kit.

since it's clicking but not turning over, the first thing i'd check for is a bad connection somewhere in the primary wiring - either battery to starter, or battery to ground. u could be completing the circuit properly, but just not passing enough current thru to the starter.

are u sure the battery is fully charged? the fact that it stopped even clicking after a while could be the result of a weak battery to begin with that still had enough current to do _something_ (like make it click), but soon was drained completely.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sure sounds like a ground.


----------

